# ما زالت هذه البضاعة الثمينة التي تمثل جزءاً كبيراً من كنوز الشرق



## مسوقة26 (20 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أبدا..
*وصلاتي وسلآمي لسيد الخلق أهتدي بهداه ..*
***
***
***
*بـ رائحة البخور*
*وباقات الزهور *
*ونفحات الورود*

*استقبل اعضاء ورواد اسواق ستي بهذا الموضوع المتواضع*
*

*


*ريحة العود هي سبة جروحي*

كل ماجيت بنسى *ذكرتني*

*غرفتي من روايحها تفوحي*


وان لمست المخده عطرتني


*****************



*البخور والعود جزءاً من طقوس الأساطير والقصص الجميلة في عالم ألف ليلة وليلة*

*وما زالت هذه البضاعة الثمينة التي تمثل جزءاً كبيراً من كنوز الشرق مكملاً مهماً للمناسبات المهمة في كثير من دول الشرق الأوسط، وطقساً محبباً يضفي تميزا وتفردا على الأماكن، ويساعد على تشكيل صورتها في الذاكرة*

*ومرتبطه بكرم الضيافه العربيه*


*انواع خشب العود كثيره جداً *

*وكذلك دهن العود ومشتقاته *
*ولا انسى المسك ملك الأطياب*

*قال تعالي ( (تعرف في وجوههم نظرة النعيم, يسقون من رحيق مختوم, ختامه مسك, وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون )).*



*سـ اعرض هنا مجموعه*


*وباذن الله كل فتره سـ اعرض مجموعه آخرى *


*سـ يكون موضوع شامل باذن الله وتوفيقه *



*فـ لاتحرموني من دعائكم وزيارتكم كل حين *

*فهي النور المضئ لهذا الموضوع




*


----------



## مسوقة26 (20 أبريل 2012)

*رد: ما زالت هذه البضاعة الثمينة التي تمثل جزءاً كبيراً من كنوز الشرق*

متوفر الان معطر مفارش بروائح رائعه ومميزه
لدى ام عبدالعزيز فقط 
برائحة البخور المنعش والعود 
معطر العرائس 
ومعطر توت نكتار
وبعطورخاصه بام عبدالعزيز

احجام المعطرات














فلاتحرموني طلتكم الرائعه







خطوه جرئيه وقفزه مميزه نتج عنها انطلاق مخلط ام عبدالعزيز

من أجود انواع العود والمخلطات الشرقيه

قطرات منه اضمن لكِ رائحه جذابه وغير موجوده بالاسواق

بعض النساء وهذا ما لمسته من بعض استفسارات الزبائن 
لاتفضل رائحة العود الثقيل

هنا اقول جربي

مخلط ام عبدالعزيز بـ رائحة العود ولكن بنكه خاصه وجديده بعالم مخلطات العود





مخلط ام عبدالعزيز



















هنا العروض واضمن لكم جودتها وتميزها 
ولكم الحق في استرجاع المبلغ كامل اذا ثبت عكس ذلك

الــــعود 
متوفر نوعين عود كمبودي
الفراشه والعادي 
الاوقيه 29 جرام بـ 25 ريال










متوفر صناديق بـ احجام مختلفه لوضع العود اكثر تميز
اذا ترغبون هدايا او بركن بالمنزل








دهن الــــعود

رائع بكل معنى الكلمه والتجربه خير برهان 
ثقيل فريد بسعر رمزي

متوفر توله =30 ريال
ونص توله =15 ريال
وربع توله =10 ريال
ولكم حريه ترجيع المبلغ اذا لم تنال رضاكم









الــمـــــســك

عن عائشه رضى الله عنها: كنت أطيب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل يوم النحر وقبل ان يطوف بالبيت بطيب فيه مسك )

والمسك انواع وله استخدمات كثيره

مسك القرشي الابيض الثقيل 





والمسك الشفاف

وحجر المسك 





المعمول الدوسري

وهذا سر من اسرار تميز اخواتنا الدوسريات بصنعه 
والتفنن بتشكيله وكل واحدة لها طريقه تتميز بها 
متوفر بسعر جمله هنا
550 ريال تجارة المعمول الدوسري الملكي


عندي معمول دوسري صنع سيده دوسريه 
يصلني بعلب جاهز 
ول اخفيكم لي سبع شهور ابيع المعمول 
والان اعلنت عنه 
والحمد لله نال اعجاب زبائني

متوفر علب بـ 50 ريال للبيت 
وعلب بـ 80 يال اكثر تميز
وعلب بـ 150 ريال افضل الانواع رائع جداً وثابت 
طبعا كل نوع له رائحه مميزه 
وكل مازاد السعر زادة الجوده











ومتوفر بخور مميز والحمد لله نال رضي الزبائن بحجمين

الصغير ب 50 ريال
والكبير ب 100 ريال

وهذي صورته بعد طلب الكثير من الزبائن لوصول لهم عينات 







وهناك انواع من المبثوث باذن الله انزل لكم الصور قريب

خمريات

خمرية نكتار بالتوت البري 
واتحدى فيها محلات نكتار




وخمرية مسك العود حصرياً عند دموع الغرام 
وخمرية العروس خلطه خاصه بـ ايدي متخصصه 
ثقيله وثابته ورائعه لن تجديها الا عند دموع الغرام

متوفره بـ 
توله =35 ريال 
نص توله =25 ريال


























عطور شرقيه برائحه العود الاصيل


جميع العطور بسعر 45 ريال


*
*
*
عطر الشيخ​

من اروع العطور الشرقيه رائحة العود الاصيل 
وبداخله حبات من العود










*
*
*
شيخ العود

العود المعتق بداخل قزازة عطر








*
*
*
لعشاق العود لاغني لهم عن

عاشق العود









*
*
*
عطر أبشر

الماضي والحاضر امتزجت بهذا لعطر








*
*
*
شيخ الشباب

عطر مخلطات شرقيه شبابيه





*
*
*








*
*
*
عود الخيزران 
من العطور الشرقيه ذات رائحه نفاثه






*
*
*
عود العرب 




*
*
*
عود القمر عطر شرقي نسائي رائع





*
*
*
عودأبيض

بحبيبات داخل العطر 
عطر رائع جداً ومميز برائحة الغير معتاد






*
*
*
عود الورد

عطر نسائي برائحة مخلط عود وورد 
هادئ وثابت ومميز





*
*
*​


100 مل بـ 45 ريال



امير العود يحمل المعني بداخله

فـ تميز الامير بتميز عطره












100 مل بـ 45 ريال







*



بمناسبه المنتج الجديد لاول اربع طلبات بالدرزن

لها درزن عطور منوع

(12 ) حبه سعة 20 مل








*

*

عود الشمس الابيض













*

*

*

عود الشمس الذهبي















*

*

*

عطر BROWN

عطر رجال فاخر برائحة العود المعتق


















*

*

*







عطر Super Classi

يتميز برائحة العود الشرقي الاصيل

وبعض من عبق الحاضر















مجموعة مباخر او مداخن

اشكال جديده واحجام مختلفه

الشكل الاول بـ 65 ريال






الشكل الثاني بـ 40 ريال





والثالث والرابع بـ 40 ريال 
وصلت دفعه جديده من هذا الشكل











هذا شكل جديد ومميز جدا وفخم وثقيل متوفر الذهبي والفضي

وحجمين صغير وكبير















*******

الفواحات من خزف ومن سيراميك نفس اللي
عند بودي شوب بـ 49 ريال 
عندي هنا بـ 20 ريال 
ومتوفر عطور فواحات بجميع الروائح 
ومتوفر روائح خاصه بام عبدالعزيز
ومتوفر بجميع العطور الفرنسيه 
ومتوفر ايضاً فواحة العاذريه

كل هذا بـ 10 ريال التوله





صور الفواحات















مازال يوجد المزيد فـ لاتبتعدوا
كل امنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


التوصيل داخل الرياض يد بيد استلام من الموقع او مندوب يوصلها بـ 30 ريال 
وخارج الرياض عن طريق شركات الشحن



للطلـــب 0552440462


الاتصال للنساء والرجال ارسل رساله وباذن الله يتم الرد عليها



دمتم بخير







تميزي بطعم قهوتك العربيه امام ضيوفك مع قهوة الشيوخ قهوة ام عبدالعزيز

..ღ* ياعطرها وين الزهور تختار من ريحك عطور*ღ.. وصلت اطقم العطور الخاصه *ღ

وصلت تشكيلة شنط العيد من افضل الماركات برادا وميو ميو

بـ رائحة العود وحبات المعمول ومسك العطور ارحب بكم باجمل العروض

مجموعه رجاليه من (ساعات واقلام ومحافظ وكبكات وميداليات )تميز قبل الجميع

وصل الجديد ساعات رولكس بولغري وكارتير

بعض اراء وتجارب عطور دموع الغرام..ღ* عبارات الشكر عاجزه امام هذا الوفاء*ღ..​
__________________


----------

